# Michigan Trout/Salmon Grand Slam



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

A few years ago I realized I was close to catching all the trout and salmon (including hybrids) available to Michigan anglers (to the best of my knowledge anyway). During a wonderful vacation to the Keweenaw a couple weeks ago I was able to seal the deal on the last fish on my list, a splake.

I've caught:

Chinook Salmon
Coho Salmon
Atlantic Salmon
Pink Salmon
Pinook Salmon (chinook & pink hybrid)
Rainbow Trout
Brown Trout
Brook Trout
Tiger Trout (brook & brown hybrid)
Lake Trout
Splake (lake & brook hybrid)

To add to this, I was able to catch all these fish from shore. It wasn't necessarily my intention to do this, but it ended up working out that way. 

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone else has accomplished this feat? Am I missing any from my list that are available in Michigan?

Michigan fishing is amazing!


----------



## pikeslime (Jan 2, 2001)

That’s a pretty cool accomplishment


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

hypox said:


> Tiger Trout (brook & brown hybrid)


I caught a 17 inch _Tiger Trout_ about 3 years ago and decided to have it mounted. I'm still waiting for the taxidermists to finish it... 

I don't want to derail this thread with that information but I'd like to hear a bit more about you catching, '_the rarest trout that swims in the Great Lakes_', if you have a tale to tell...


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Does it count if my tiger trout came from a Wisconsin stream within just a few miles of the border? 

Wayyy back in the day kokanee were planted in Higgins Lake, if memory serves me. Not to derail but anybody still around who caught one? I think only planted a very few years in the mid '60s. FM


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Forest Meister said:


> Does it count if my tiger trout came from a Wisconsin stream within just a few miles of the border?


Nope. 

OK I did some poking around to see if Wisconsin has ever planted Tiger Trout and stumbled across a thread from a vaguely familiar looking site... and it had this quote;

"Wisconsin has NO stocking program and ALL tigers caught in Wisconsin streams are "Natural" tigers."

https://www.wisconsinoutdoorsman.com/threads/wisconsin-driftless-area-tiger-trout.1498/

So, FM we'll let it count _this time_. 

Michigan has never planted Tiger Trout either to the best of my knowledge.

But it is a bit weird that the world record Tiger Trout (20 lb 13 oz) was caught in Lake Michigan in _Wisconsin waters_ back in the 1970s. If neither state has ever stocked them, then that leads me to wonder if there have been private plants at some time.

Perhaps the assertion that neither state has had a stocking program in the past is incorrect. Dunno.

http://wrec.igfa.org/WRecordsList.aspx?lc=AllTackle&cn=Trout, tiger


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Sucks to hear your mount is taking so long. Have you called on it recently?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

nighttime said:


> Sucks to hear your mount is taking so long. Have you called on it recently?


Yeah. 

No comment.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Does it count if all my splake came through a hole in the ice?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

PunyTrout said:


> Yeah.
> 
> No comment.


Might have to use some!!! Jk that sucks man. I guess being nice and persistent is about only thing you can do. If he has started work maybe go pick it up. Good luck bud, post some pictures when it’s done.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

wyandot said:


> Does it count if all my splake came through a hole in the ice?


I would say it does!


----------



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

Tiger Trout were stocked in the Wisconsin waters of Lake Michigan. According to the WI DNR website it says they were stocked from 74-77. They might be referring to inland waters?

https://dnr.wi.gov/TOPIC/FISHING/questions/lakemichtroutsalmon.html


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

tda513 said:


> Tiger Trout were stocked in the Wisconsin waters of Lake Michigan. According to the WI DNR website it says they were stocked from 74-77. They might be referring to inland waters?
> 
> https://dnr.wi.gov/TOPIC/FISHING/questions/lakemichtroutsalmon.html


It says Wisconsin waters of _Lake Michigan_. That would help explain the world record then.


----------



## Parasite (Oct 22, 2018)

Some people have caught some cuttbows in Michigan. Accidental stockings I presume.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Parasite said:


> Some people have caught some cuttbows in Michigan. Accidental stockings I presume.


 sometimes there are trades among state dnr for stocking..a big percentage of 'rainbows' stocked in western usa are cuttbows...i caught a rainbow stocked in mi with some slashes under its gills a few yrs back...definitely looked like a cutbow to me.


----------

